# التبريد الشمسي والدول العربية



## عليدناي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

*خورشيد أحمد – الأزهري مدحت  *



ظل الإنسان لعهود طويلة يستخدم الشمس لأغراض التدفئة والطهي، ويستظل منها كلما اشتد القيظ، إلا أن هناك استخدامات وتطبيقات جديدة للطاقة الشمسية يتحول معها الضوء المتوهج والحرارة الشديدة إلى أداة للتبريد والتكييف، بل ولصناعة الثلج. 
 إن تكنولوجيا التبريد الشمسي الآن تعتبر من أهم تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية، خاصة أنها طاقة نظيفة ومتجددة لا تحتاج لتقنية عالية للحصول عليها وتخزينها، فضلاً عن أنها غالبًا ما تستخدم فيها مواد صديقة للبيئة، وهو ما يعطي لها أهمية، خاصة مع انتشار التلوث، وتعرض مواد الطاقة التقليدية كالمحروقات للنضوب، وارتفاع تكاليف استخراجها.
 ومن بين العديد من تطبيقات تكنولوجيا التبريد الشمسي التي أصبحت متاحة بالفعل، تذكر الدكتورة نجوى خطاب -أستاذة ورئيسة قسم الطاقة الشمسية بالمركز القومي للبحوث بمصر- أنه تم تصميم نظام تبريد شمسي كهروحراري، واختبار قدرته لتشغيل ثلاجة شمسية كهروحرارية صغيرة سعتها 14 لترًا، وتبريد ما بداخلها حتى 25- 30 درجة تحت درجة حرارة الجو، وهو ما يجعلها أخف وزنًا وأيسر صيانة عن مثيلاتها المستخدمة في حفظ الأمصال والمطاعيم ، وهذا بالطبع يتيح إمكانيات إضافية للتوسع في استخدامها لحفظ الأمصال والمطاعيم ، والتنقل بها في المناطق الريفية، والجبلية، ومناطق التنقيب عن المعادن، والمناطق الحدودية البعيدة عن مناطق العمران، وكذلك يضمن حصول قاطنيها على حقهم في الرعاية والإمدادات الصحية الأساسية، فضلاً عن أنها صديقة للبيئة؛ إذ لا يصدر منها صوت على الإطلاق، ولا حاجة بها لغاز الفريون الذي يؤدي انبعاثه في الجو للإضرار بطبقة الأوزون.
 وتقوم الثلاجة الشمسية بالتبريد من خلال جهاز تبريد كهروحراري غاية في البساطة، لا يحتوي على أي أجزاء متحركة ولا سوائل تبريد، وهو عبارة عن دائرة كهربية تتكون من نوعين من أشباه الموصلات: أحدهما طراز N، والآخر طراز P.
 ويعتمد جهاز التبريد الكهروحراري في تشغيله على "نظرية بلتير"؛ حيث إنه وفقًا لهذه النظرية يتم تمرير تيار كهربي مستمر من مصدر خارجي في دائرة كهربية من أشباه الموصلات، وفيها تتجه الإلكترونات الحاملة للحرارة إلى أحد طرفيها، وهو ما يؤدي إلى سخونته (الوصلة الساخنة)، بينما تنتقل الإلكترونات الحاملة للبرودة إلى طرفها الآخر (الوصلة الباردة)، وباستمرار مرور التيار يصبح لدينا سطح بارد؛ هو المبخر الذي ينقل البرودة إلى داخل الثلاجة، وآخر ساخن؛ وهو المكثف الذي ينقل السخونة إلى خارج الثلاجة، وتعمل الإلكترونات هنا كحامل للحرارة بدلا من سائل التبريد.​*تبريد بالحرارة والضوء*

وتستخدم الطاقة الحرارية للشمس كمصدر للطاقة في هذا النوع من الثلاجات بواسطة طريقتين: 
الطريقة الأولى يتم فيها تجميع أشعة الشمس بواسطة مركزات شمسية تتكون من عدسات مجمعة للأشعة (عدسات لامة)؛ لتسخين بعض الزيوت والسوائل التي تتميز بقدرتها على تحمل درجات الحرارة ما بين 100 و130 درجة مئوية، وتخزينها في خزانات حرارية تحفظها ساخنة؛ لاستخدامها على مدار اليوم في تسخين المولد الكهروحراري الذي يستخدم في توليد التيار الكهربي المستمر اللازم لتشغيل وحدة التبريد.
ويتم ذلك بوضع أحد طرفي المولد في الزيت الساخن؛ فيمتص منه الحرارة ويسخن، ويترك الآخر باردًا، وهو ما يؤدي لتمدد الإلكترونات الموجودة على السطح الساخن وتحركها إلى السطح البارد، ثم تتحرك الإلكترونات الباردة في الاتجاه المعاكس، الأمر الذي ينتج عنه توليد قوة دافعة كهربية، فيما يعرف "بنظرية بلتير"، وتستخدم تلك القوة الكهربية في تشغيل المولد الذي يتكون في هذه الحالة من نفس أجزاء الثلاجة.
 أما الطريقة الثانية فيتم الاستعاضة فيها عن المحول الكهروحراري بالخلايا الشمسية الكهروفولتية، ويتم تصنيعها من السليكون؛ حيث تؤدي الطاقة الضوئية للشمس الساقطة عليها إلى استثارة الفوتونات الضوئية الموجودة بتلك الخلايا؛ لينتج عنها طاقة حرارية، وهو ما يؤدي لترك الإلكترونات الساخنة لمواقعها إلى مواضع أقل حرارة، وتحرك الإلكترونات الباردة في الاتجاه المعاكس، وهو ما ينتج عنه قوة دافعة كهربية تستخدم في توليد التيار الكهربي المستمر اللازم لتشغيل الثلاجة.
 وفي جميع الأحوال تستخدم بطارية جافة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربية المتولدة واستخدامها في أثناء الليل.
 وتؤكد الدكتورة نجوى أن الاختبارات العلمية والعملية التي أجريت بالمركز أثبتت نجاح تشغيل الثلاجة الشمسية الكهروحرارية بكلتا الطريقتين بأحسن أداء على مدار العام تحت الظروف المناخية للقاهرة.






​ 

*ثلج من الشمس*

وأحد التطبيقات الأخرى للتبريد الشمسي هو إنتاج الثلج؛ حيث يتم ذلك من خلال جهاز بسيط يتكون من مستقبل لأشعة الشمس، ومجموعة من المواسير والصمامات، ومخزن أو مولد للأمونيا، وخزان معزول لإنتاج الثلج، وكل المطلوب هو ملء قوالب معينة بالماء، وفي الصباح يتحول الماء بكل بساطة إلى ألواح من الثلج.
 وتعتمد النظرية العلمية لتشغيله على تمدد وتكثيف غاز النشادر "الأمونيا" نتيجة فرق درجات الحرارة بين النهار والليل، وعن طريق التبادل الحراري يستهلك الغاز الحرارة من الماء ليتحول تدريجيًّا إلى ثلج.
 وينتج هذا الجهاز حوالي 500 كجم من الثلج يوميًّا، بينما ينتج الجهاز المنزلي الصغير في حدود 50- 100 كجم يوميًّا.
 ويحمل هذا الجهاز العديد من المزايا على الرغم من بساطته:
1- لا يحتاج إلى صيانة؛ حيث تنحصر صيانته في إزالة الأتربة من على سطحه.
2- مساحته صغيرة؛ فالجهاز المنزلي مساحته حوالي 3م×2م.
3 - سهل التركيب سواء في المنازل أو المصانع أو المزارع.
4- صديق للبيئة فلا يصدر عنه أي ملوثات، ولا ينبعث عنه أي أصوات؛ مثل: أصوات الموتورات أو المحركات.
وفوق كل ذلك، لا تقدر الفوائد الاقتصادية للجهاز بثمن، فإلى جانب انخفاض تكلفته نسبيًّا لتصل إلى 10-15 ألف جنيه مصري للجهاز ذي الإنتاجية المنزلية الصغيرة "50 كجم من الثلج يوميًّا"، فإن تكلفة إنتاج الثلج تكاد تكون منعدمة؛ حيث تتمثل في ثمن الماء فقط، كما أنه لا تستخدم الكهرباء أو الوقود البترولي في تشغيله، وهذه ميزة هامة جدًّا خاصة مع الزيادة التي تشهدها أسعار البترول من حين لآخر.
 وهو ما يجعل مجرد امتلاك هذا الجهاز مشروعًا اقتصاديًّا صغيرًا، يمكن أن تعتمد عليه الأسرة، خاصة أن الثلج لا غنى عنه للعديد من المهن.
 ويجب أن يشار هنا إلى أن تكلفة الوحدة الصغيرة المنزلية لو وزعت قيمتها على مدى عشر سنوات -وهو أقل عمر افتراضي للوحدة- بدون حاجة لصيانة ملموسة فإنها ستجعل ثمن الكيلوجرام من الثلج يصل إلى عشرة قروش في حالة تحمل المالك لنفقات الجهاز وثمنه.
 ويمكن أن تنخفض قيمة هذه الوحدات إلى أقل من ذلك في حالة إنتاجها محليًّا، خاصة أن طريقة إنتاجها بسيطة للغاية.

 *استثمار لا مفر منه*
 إن الطاقة الشمسية -وخاصة في بلاد تتمتع بأشعة الشمس معظم أيام السنة- هي بمثابة كنز بلا حدود، خاصة إذا علمنا أن مواردنا من البترول الذي هو المصدر الأساسي للطاقة في تناقص مستمر، حتى إن البعض يتنبأ بأن ثروتنا النفطية ستنضب بعد 100 عام على الأكثر.
 ومن ثَم فإن الاستثمار في الطاقة الشمسية بات أمرًا لا مفر منه؛ حيث سيحد من استغلال الطاقة النفطية من ناحية، وسيخلق مصدرًا جديدًا لا ينضب من ناحية أخرى.
 وتأسف الدكتورة نجوى خطاب لعدم استفادة الشعوب العربية والإسلامية بتطبيقات تكنولوجيا الطاقة الشمسية على نحو مرضٍ رغم سطوع الشمس بسمائها معظم أوقات النهار على مدار العام؛ لارتفاع تكاليف استيراد مكونات الأجهزة التي تعمل بها، وترى ضرورة السعي لإنتاج مكونات تلك الأجهزة، وخاصة أشباه الموصلات التي تعتمد في تصنيعها على السليكون المستخلص من الرمال، وما أكثرها بالعالم العربي وغير العربي على السواء!.
عن إسلام اون لاين​


----------



## حازم نجم (31 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل وشيق جدا شكرا


----------



## asfour41 (1 أغسطس 2008)

التبريد الشمسي الذي يجب ان تتحرك كل الدول العربية نحوه هو استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في تشغيل الآلات الامتصاصية ذات مزيج ( بروميد الليثيوم - ماء) والتي تسخدم حصرا في التكييف ( لاتستخدم في التبريد نظرا لاستحالة الحصول على درجات حرارة اقل من 0 ) .. وايضا هناك دمج اللاقط الشمسي مع المكيف العادي لرفع قدرة الضح الحراري شتاء .. كل هذه افكار يمكن ان تستخدم في دولنا العربية .. ولكن ولقد اسمعت لو ناديت حيا ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي ..


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي و كم اتمنى ان تتظافر الجهود للنهضة بالامة العربية و الاسلامية فإذا تم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية و طاقة الرياح و تحلية مياه البحر بإذن الله سيكون انتصار لهذه الامة


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومت الثمينة و هذا الطرح الجيد لموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## سليم نجار (3 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع شيق ....و فعال ..... لو يستخدم في الدول العربية ....
شكراً أخي


----------



## عليدناي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا اخواني على مروركم


----------



## ابو اواب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد لكن نحن كمهندسين يجب ان نعمل ونصمم ونصنع وننفذ هذا الامر على ارض الواقع


----------



## Omer kalil (3 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رهيب وممتاز


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله...
الحمد لله والصلاة و السلام على رسول الله...
شكرا على هذا البحث...
اعملوا واصبروا و رابطوا...
هذه البحوث وأمثالها في مجال الطاقات المتجددة مهمة جدا للمسلمين ولجميع سكان المعمورة فعلى سبيل المثال لو أخذنا مسألة التكييف بالكهرباء فاِنها تتسبب في ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض جراء انتشار ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الجو وبالتالي ترتفع درجة حرارة المحيطات التي تنجر عنها كثرة الأعاصير وازدياد قوتها(كلما زادت درجة حرارة المحيطات 1 درجة ازدادت الاعاصير بنسبة الثلث) زد على ذلك كثرة وسوء استعمال المكيفات في المنازل والمساجد والادارات... كلما زاددت حرارة الجو مما تسبب(في بلدتي منزل تميم- تونس-) في اِصابة العديد من الأشخاص بالزكام لعددة مرات في أقل من سنة...
في الاخر أرجو من أعضاء الملتقى نشر طرق علمية لكيفية استعمال هذه التقنيات الجديدة فلا يكفي أن أملك مكيفا أو سخانا شمسيا دون أن أحسن استعماله...


----------



## مهندس ن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان القضية وما فيها اننا نقتصر في هذا المجال على شرح ميزات هذه الطاقة المهدورة والنظيفة ولكن ارى ان علينا معشر المهندسين ان نبدأ بخوض هذا المجال بتعلمه وهو بالمناسبة سهل للغاية وشيق ولي في هذه الزاوية من هذا المنتدى مشاركة يمكنكم الاطلاع عليها وارجو الاستفادة منها حيث فيها دروس تعليمية قمت بقدر ما استطاعتي بشرحها بحيث يسهل استيعابها لغير المتخصصين.....علما اني لست من المخصصين بهذا المجال


----------



## وبك استجير (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير ولكن هل من الممكن توضيح الامر برسم دارة الا متصاصية


----------



## سنان محمود (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تحياتي الى الجميع اقترح عليكم زيارة www.robur.com وهو موقع لشركة ايطالية لاجهزة التبريد بلامتصاص التي تعمل الامونيا ,تحياتي للجميع وارجو ان ننتقل من الاقوال الى الافعال


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 أكتوبر 2008)

إخوتي الأعزاء هذه الفكرة قديمة جداً ومنفذة بشكل كامل في معظم دول العالم العربي ، ولكن تم التوجه إلى الفريون ومشتقاته بسبب سرعة العمل ومردود الأجهزة .
وحالياً نحن باشرنا بتجميع النماذج الأولية من صناعة محلية من جديد..........في حلب - سوريا ....


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مفكر الأمة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
*
والسلام


*


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (21 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلووووووووو وجميييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## الساحر (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا..............................


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (15 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع حلو أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## الباتل1 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*لافظ فوك*



ابو اواب قال:


> الموضوع جيد لكن نحن كمهندسين يجب ان نعمل ونصمم ونصنع وننفذ هذا الامر على ارض الواقع


 
لافظ فوك وانا معك فيما تقول :83:


----------



## ربيع1 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الطاقة الشمسية ثم الطاقة الشسمسية يجب التوجه نحوها في سوريا هناك مشاريع كبيرة وطموحة ستكون قريبا وتخريج عدد كبير من الفنيين من المعاهد والكليات في مجال ا لطاقات الجديدة والمتجددة وحفظ الطاقة
نشكر ك الاخ على هذا المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة جدا


----------



## الباتل1 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## محمود33 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر خاص الى أدارة المنتدى على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المجبري جالو (10 ديسمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيك أخى _


----------



## Tall-Ali (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوتي الاعزاء اشكركم من كل قلبي على هذه المواضيع الرائعة 
ارجوا ان ترسلوا لي على ايميلي كل شي عن الطاقات المتجددة كونني ان شاء الله ساكمل دراستي في ماليزيا ماجستير ودكتوراة بالطاقات المتجددة واستخدامها في الصناعات الغذائية
[email protected]


----------



## majed27 (6 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل لكن بالنسبة للطاقة الشمسية لها عيوب ولابد من ايجاد حلول كأن يكون الجو ممطر فسوف نفتقد الطاقة 

حيث ان الجهاز ليس لدية تخزين للطاقة او ميعوضها بالليل


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ابن سامراء (1 أغسطس 2011)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## ابو اواب (29 مارس 2013)

الصورة المرفقه لنظام تكييف شمسى - يعمل بواسطه دورة تبريد امتصاصيه متقطعه Intermittent refrigeration system قمت بالعمل على اخراج الفكرة كبحث ماجستير - تم اجازته فى مارس 2013 - تم عمل نمذجه بواسطه الحاسوب و دراسته حسب الحمل الحرارى.
اعتقد ان العالم العربى يوجد به مجالات البحوث فى مجالات التبريد والتكييف الشمسى لتفعيلها والاخذ باراء المختصين .
شكرا


----------



## NSRELC (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
موضوع جيد ويراد العمل عليه بجدية وخاصة بالدول التي لديها مشاكل في توفير الطاقة الكهربائية وارتفاع اسعار الطاقة, ولكن يجب ان تكون هذه التصاميم عملية ورخيصة الكلفة وتخدم شريحة واسعة
وحول جهاز تصنيع الثلج من الشمس ,هل هي مشابهة لعمل (الثلاجة الصحراوية)التي تعمل بواسطة التسخين,وان كان غير ذلك ارجو نشر التفاصيل للاستفادة.
مع الشكر


----------



## الطاقة الحرة (4 أبريل 2013)

انا اشكر كاتب الموضوع لانه لفت الانتباه الى مسالة جديرة بالاهتمام خصوصا في بلاد العرب والمناطق الصحراوية بالاخص 

اتمنى من الاخوان البحث عن شركات تصنع مثل هذه المنتجات ووضع روابطها لكي يسهل علينا استيراد تلك المنتجات (( هذا لاننا لم نصل الى مرحلة التصنيع والانتاج ))

وربنا يوفقنا الى كل عمل يقربنا الى حبه


----------

